# Marie wanted you to know



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie ask me if I would let you all know that she is sorry she hasn't been responding to our posts, but we are on her mind and heart.. Walter and Michelle she wants you both to know she is wishing you the best and she cares so very much.
Marie hasn't been feeling well, yesterday she was outside and fell, she's having a hard time getting around, her granddaughter Ashley is coming on Thursday to spend a few days with her, Felix and precious Snowball.
Marie thinks about all of us and when she's up to it she will be back.

I'm thinking we should all keep Marie in our prayers, she is such a loving and caring friend to us. Marie has such a giving heart, Marie if you are reading this I want you to know I miss you, SM isn't the same without you and Snowball, when your feeling better we are here open armed waiting to give you hugs. Your in my prayers. 
I LOVE YOU :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Paula, thanks for letting us know about Marie. Bless her heart, I'll be putting her on my prayer list. We miss her but understand that sometimes things happen and life gets tough for a season. We will be so glad when she is back, since that will also mean she is feeling better!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying Marie feels better soon and hope she has a wonderful visit with her Granddaughter Ashley.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! I've wondered where she has been. Marie, we miss you and pray for you to feel better.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Marie and sending Big Hugs her way. So sorry to hear she isn't feeling well. We miss you, Marie and Snowball. Get Well Soon:wub: (((Big Hugs))) Thank you Paula, for letting us know :wub:​


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We all hope to see you back with us real soon and praying that you will be feeling better shortly!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

So sorry Marie isn't feeling well, and then a fall on top of it. Give her our best and let her know that the prayers continue.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Marie, hope you are feeling better real soon. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Marie, if you're reading this...please know that my thoughts are with you. You are too good of a person to have endure a life of so much pain.

Hope you didn't break anything in your fall. Feel better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been wondering/thinking about Marie these last few weeks. Somehow I knew something was up. I think Ashley coming is the best medicine! May God sustain you during the healing of your body & may our love sustain you for the healing of your soul. We send warmest, warmest thoughts & love.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh that's so sad to hear about her falling. I hope she is feeling better asap, I'm sure Ashley's visit will help brighten her spirits.

: (


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

OH NO...Marie, I hope all is ok, prayers coming your way!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no. Poor Marie. I am so sorry that she fell. I hope she recovers quickly. Marie and Snowball had such a rough year last year, I was hoping this year would be better. I am glad that her grand-daughter is coming to help out. Wishing her my best. I hope she is back to 100% soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well. I was just thinking about you this weekend and I should have gotten in touch. Hoping that the fall wasn't too bad and I know that Ashley will be the perfect medicine to put a smile on your face. Love you girlfriend. :wub:Thanks Paula for letting us know.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Marie, feel better soon. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:Marie is always in my thoughts...every single day, many times a day. But, I have been having worried thoughts, I must correct that to having healing thoughts.:grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Marie is such a doll baby. I sure hope she recovers from the fall soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry to learn of Marie's fall! Praying she will be feeling better very very soon! She's always there for everyone with support and prayers... time for her to get some back!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, I hope you feel better soon. We miss you and Snowball! Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm just seeing this as I haven't been on SM much the last couple of weeks. I love you, gf, and hope that you're feeling better. Sending lots of prayers your way. I'll give you a call either tonight or tomorrow. If you need me, you know where to reach me.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie ask me if I would let you all know that she is sorry she hasn't been responding to our posts, but we are on her mind and heart.. Walter and Michelle she wants you both to know she is wishing you the best and she cares so very much.
> Marie hasn't been feeling well, yesterday she was outside and fell, she's having a hard time getting around, her granddaughter Ashley is coming on Thursday to spend a few days with her, Felix and precious Snowball.
> Marie thinks about all of us and when she's up to it she will be back.
> 
> ...


Paula, dear friend ... thank you for posting this message for me. I love you, girlfriend. Kisses and hugs to you, Matilda and Maddie. :wub:::heart:

Unfortunately, things do not seem to be getting better since the fall. Tomorrow I am going to try and make an appointment with my physical therapist ... and, hopefully, she can fit me in on Tuesday. (tomorrow we have a forecast for more snow)

I will make an effort not to bore everyone with tons of details ... but, just to say that I am having an extremely hard time walking. When I try and get up from the bed or chairs it is taking a tremendous effort to do so. And, I can't seem to get into a position sitting or laying down that is not pain free. I feel as though my legs are giving out on me when I get up ... it is getting scary.

I am forcing myself to keep moving as much as possible. For some reason, I don't think it is the MS ... it feels more like a virus has hit me. However, if anything, I am hoping it is some kind of injury from the fall that can be corrected. I fell down a step going out our gate in the back yard. It will be going on two weeks now since the fall ... so, it's time to get it checked out. To tell you the truth, I have been trying to stay away from the doctors offices and ER because so many people have been sick with the flu. 

In the meantime, I am fighting big time to keep my spirits up. It's been difficult because I don't like being so dependent on Felix. He has been so sweet in waiting on me hand and foot. He is doing the majority of the cooking, laundry, and taking care of Snowball a lot. (he's been cooking all of Snowball's home cooked meals ... (and, then Snowball eats with me) ... and, he brushes his teeth, etc.)

In addition, one of my very best friends, Eleanore Joy, gave me bad news. Her husband, John, was diagnosed with a cancerous brain tumor the day before Thanksgiving. He had brain surgery and is on chemo and radiation treatments ... but, the prognosis does not sound good at all. I have been in shock over this. John is also a very dear friend to me ... we have all been best friends since the early 60's.

And, then my Snowball. His Lyme test results came back negative ... thank goodness! However, with his last check-up he still is experiencing some kind of discomfort on and off. The doctor thinks it might be arthritis. He is eating fine, looks good most of the time, and gets playful ... all good signs. Anyway, Dr. Krisi, (Snowball's Godmother) is coming to our home tomorrow to do some acupuncture with Snowball. (the acupuncture was recommended by Snowball's regular vet). So, that is good news. Bless her heart ... she said not to worry, that she can even work with Snowball on our bed if I have difficulty moving around! 

To be honest, I have hesitated updating because I know we prefer to read more fun threads. But, on the other hand ... it's just me to feel rude if I don't respond to my SM family here who took time to post best wishes and prayers. I really appreciate you caring and it does mean the world to me. 

Sylvia, I owe you girlfriend. You sent those thoughtful Christmas gifts ... and, even the magic wand. And, you, too, Paula and Lynn ... thank you, again, for the Christmas gifts. And, Walter ... he sent me the most beautiful Bromeliad plant ... that was such a surprise and so darn thoughtful. I am so blessed to have you as friends who care so much.

Ashley was here for a few days ... and, as usual, was very loving and helped brighten the days for me. I think she's coming back to spend a little more time during her Spring break.

And, we have finally decided to have someone come to do our house cleaning ... that has been wonderful!

I still cannot post a lot right now ... I am so sorry. I haven't even been on FB to post ... and, I need to post something because I just read the most touching post on my wall from Becky ... Heini's mom. 

Big thank you's and, love and hugs ... to Paula, Jackie, Kathy, Sherry, Cindy, Donna (Lou's Mom), Snuggle's Mom, Lynne, Lynda, Pat (The A Team), Sandi, Brenda, Lydia, Walter, Sue, Donna (donnad), Sylvia, Marti, Terry, Florence, and Lynn. Please continue with positive thoughts and prayers.:wub::heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, thank you for checking in even when you are still not up to it. Often you do a quick flash through my brain & I ask God to be w. you, show you His love and provide for all of your family & Snowball. I sure hope the doctor can find a solution to your issue w/the legs. Gee, it must be awful not to be independent.
I send you warmest love & many happy thoughts---hang in there. When we don't quit we always win!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

You and Snowball are in my thoughts. I had hoped to have heard better news by now. Winters are just not as fun as they were when we were kids. These days my favorite part is curling up in my chair with a throw covering me and Luck in my lap. As a man who once care-gived, I can tell you that Felix is doing it out of love, and would not want you to be worrying about it. You really do need to go to a doctor. I understand your concern - the last thing you need now is the flu, but if after a fall, if you are not better after a day or so, it really should be checked out.

I am sorry about your friend. People with poor prognoses have been known to do much better than the medical community would have thought. So sontinue to have hope.

Little snowball - I hope the acupuncture helps him. I do think that our little ones become less active as we become less active during the winter months, especially with it being so dreary lately.

Hope you get good news at the doctor's and please focus on yourself and little snowball right now. 

take care - gentle hugs to all of you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I was just thinking about you earlier today and now I see that you posted. I'm really worried that you're still having trouble getting around. You really need to be fully checked out by an orthopedist to see that you haven't got a hairline fracture or other problem that's still causing pain. I hate for you to be going through this and pray that you'll be feeling better. Things take time but I don't think that you should have pain standing up etc. Please check so that you can get any treatment you need.
Felix is an angel. I know you feel guilty but he loves you and I know doesn't mind taking on the lion's share right now when you need him to.
Glad about Snowball's results. Hoping the acupuncture might help. Hey, maybe you can both get acupuncture at the same time. :w00t:B) Couldn't hurt!!!
Take care, dearest. Last week, I sent a little present to you but it said it won't go out until Feb so hopefully soon. It's kind of dependent on availability. You'll see when you get it. Hope you like it...well them. 
:wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Marie please go see your doctor, this has been going on way to long. I'm really worried, I love you and pray every night for you. 
You need to take good care of yourself, little Snowball needs his mommy.
Please let me know what you find out with you and Snowball 
Hugs and kisses to you and lots of prayers. Tonight when I go to bed I will hold my prayer cross and think of you holding yours, sending all my love


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Marie I'm sorry that you're still not feeling well. I'm praying that you turn the corner soon and that you're back to your self!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Marie, so good to hear from you. Sorry that you are still having trouble from your fall. I will continue to pray for you that you feel better real soon and that your physical therapist can help you. So happy that Snowball's lyme test came back negative. I really hope that his Godmother can make him feel better. I bet that he will, once you are up and about. They do sense when something is not right and he may just want to be close to you. :wub: I will pray that the acupuncture is just what he needs and he will be good as new rayer:​ Prayers headed your way for You, Snowball, Felix (he does what he does because he loves You and Snowball :wub I will also send up prayers for your Ashley and Your Friend, Eleanore Joy and her husband John rayer:​ Hang in there and get better. We Miss You and Snowball :wub::wub: Big Hugs and Lots of Prayers and Kisses :hugging: rayer: :smootch:​


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Marie, you and Snowball have been in my prayers. I'm so sorry to hear the extent of your pain. You really need to go get checked out, and I mean x-rays for sure. You could even have a thrown a disk out which would explain the problems walking. Big HUGS!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Big hugs and prayers that you feel better soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, I'm been curious about how you have been but knew you were laid up for a bit....glad to hear from you and that you had a nice visit with Ashley. Don't worry about posting when you aren't feeling the best but I'm happy that you did : ) I'm happy too that that Snowball's lyme test was good news....hope he is feeling 100% soon though...and yay about the cleaning, you both need to treat yourself and get some help with the housework, if even from time to time. If you are like me you want to clean the house before the housekeeper arrives (well I assume that's what I'd do because I haven't hired one yet). 

Marie I'm so sorry about your friend John, how sad for him and everyone. That's hard news to take, life is so unfair sometimes. 

take care XO love to you all I'll be thinking of you and your friends, saying prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mfa said:


> Marie, I hope you feel better soon. We miss you and Snowball! Sending hugs and prayers.


Thank you so much, Florence.:tender: Hugs to you and Pearlan. :wub:



edelweiss said:


> Marie, thank you for checking in even when you are still not up to it. Often you do a quick flash through my brain & I ask God to be w. you, show you His love and provide for all of your family & Snowball. I sure hope the doctor can find a solution to your issue w/the legs. Gee, it must be awful not to be independent.
> I send you warmest love & many happy thoughts---hang in there. When we don't quit we always win!


Thank you, Sandi.:tender: The prayers do mean a lot to me, too. I am not quitting. . Much love and many hugs back to you, Sandi. :wub:



wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> You and Snowball are in my thoughts. I had hoped to have heard better news by now. Winters are just not as fun as they were when we were kids. These days my favorite part is curling up in my chair with a throw covering me and Luck in my lap. As a man who once care-gived, I can tell you that Felix is doing it out of love, and would not want you to be worrying about it. You really do need to go to a doctor. I understand your concern - the last thing you need now is the flu, but if after a fall, if you are not better after a day or so, it really should be checked out.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Walter. :tender: I am going to make an appointment with the doctor. 

Krisi came over on Monday and Snowball did great with the laser acupuncture. It was kind of cool ... she sat with him on the living room floor and did the acupuncture right there. She is coming back next Monday and then I think we will see how he is ... and, maybe do it again in two weeks and then maybe once a month for a while. 

Yesterday I had a relaxing appointment with my massage therapist. She came to our house so I was able to avoid the steps. And, she will be here next Tuesday. I love her ... we share a lot of great stories together. She is another blessing in my life ... another one of my Earth Angels. She does a lot of myofascial release and craniosacral therapy on me ... it's amazing how much it helps.

Today it went from freezing temperatures and up into the lower 50's! So, Snowball got to go for a walk! Felix said Snowball had him make about an extra two or three rounds on his walk! So, that was a wonderful thing!

Walter, thank you, again, for the beautiful Bromeliad plant ... it is lovely.

Hugs back to you and Luck. :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I was just thinking about you earlier today and now I see that you posted. I'm really worried that you're still having trouble getting around. You really need to be fully checked out by an orthopedist to see that you haven't got a hairline fracture or other problem that's still causing pain. I hate for you to be going through this and pray that you'll be feeling better. Things take time but I don't think that you should have pain standing up etc. Please check so that you can get any treatment you need.
> Felix is an angel. I know you feel guilty but he loves you and I know doesn't mind taking on the lion's share right now when you need him to.
> Glad about Snowball's results. Hoping the acupuncture might help. Hey, maybe you can both get acupuncture at the same time. :w00t:B) Couldn't hurt!!!
> Take care, dearest. Last week, I sent a little present to you but it said it won't go out until Feb so hopefully soon. It's kind of dependent on availability. You'll see when you get it. Hope you like it...well them.
> :wub::wub:


Thank you so much, Sue. :tender: 

And, thank you so much for the delicious Cushman honey bells!! What a wonderful surprise! I have just gone whole foods again ... so, these are perfect. And, delicious. I usually order them every year and for some reason forgot to do so this year. Thank you for such a lovely surprise, Sue. It means the world to me.:smootch:

I am able to walk with less pain today ... and, sleep a tad better. Although I did resort to taking a Tramadol last night ... and, that helped me sleep a little longer. Bless Snowball's heart ... he just cuddles near me and although I know he is awake ... he stays quiet and lets me sleep when I need it. 

I love you, girlfriend. :wub:


Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh Marie please go see your doctor, this has been going on way to long. I'm really worried, I love you and pray every night for you.
> You need to take good care of yourself, little Snowball needs his mommy.
> Please let me know what you find out with you and Snowball
> Hugs and kisses to you and lots of prayers. Tonight when I go to bed I will hold my prayer cross and think of you holding yours, sending all my love


Thank you, darling Paula. :smootch: I will update after i see the doctor and physical therapist. I think going whole foods again is going to help, too. I was on a sugar kick during the holidays and it really does not help heal our bodies.

I love you, Paula. Love and hugs to you, Lorin, Matilda, and Maddie.:heart::wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> Marie I'm sorry that you're still not feeling well. I'm praying that you turn the corner soon and that you're back to your self!


Thank you so much, Deb. :tender: Dewey's never ending adventures always make me smile!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Marie, I'm having a little bit of a hard time staying connected...but I love you. I know you understand.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Marie, so good to hear from you. Sorry that you are still having trouble from your fall. I will continue to pray for you that you feel better real soon and that your physical therapist can help you. So happy that Snowball's lyme test came back negative. I really hope that his Godmother can make him feel better. I bet that he will, once you are up and about. They do sense when something is not right and he may just want to be close to you. :wub: I will pray that the acupuncture is just what he needs and he will be good as new rayer:​ Prayers headed your way for You, Snowball, Felix (he does what he does because he loves You and Snowball :wub I will also send up prayers for your Ashley and Your Friend, Eleanore Joy and her husband John rayer:​ Hang in there and get better. We Miss You and Snowball :wub::wub: Big Hugs and Lots of Prayers and Kisses :hugging: rayer: :smootch:​


 *******************************************************
Thank you so much, Cindy, for your prayers and loving support. :tender:

I think tonight that I am starting to feel better. I am making sure that I get up and move a little bit. I don't feel the pain like I have been feeling the past several days. Yesterday I had massage therapy and that has helped a lot, too.

Snowball did great with the laser acupuncture. Krisi will be here again next week to give him another treatment. 

Hugs back to you, Cindy. :wub:



sherry said:


> Marie, you and Snowball have been in my prayers. I'm so sorry to hear the extent of your pain. You really need to go get checked out, and I mean x-rays for sure. You could even have a thrown a disk out which would explain the problems walking. Big HUGS!


Thank you, Sherry. :tender:

I will have everything checked out. You are right that I could have thrown a disk out. 

Hugs back to you, Sherry. 



pippersmom said:


> Big hugs and prayers that you feel better soon!


Thank you so much, Kathy! :tender:

Hugs back to you!



Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, I'm been curious about how you have been but knew you were laid up for a bit....glad to hear from you and that you had a nice visit with Ashley. Don't worry about posting when you aren't feeling the best but I'm happy that you did : ) I'm happy too that that Snowball's lyme test was good news....hope he is feeling 100% soon though...and yay about the cleaning, you both need to treat yourself and get some help with the housework, if even from time to time. If you are like me you want to clean the house before the housekeeper arrives (well I assume that's what I'd do because I haven't hired one yet).
> 
> Marie I'm so sorry about your friend John, how sad for him and everyone. That's hard news to take, life is so unfair sometimes.
> 
> take care XO love to you all I'll be thinking of you and your friends, saying prayers.


Thank you, sweet Brenda. :tender: 

And, yes, I am like you that I want to clean and have everything in order before the housekeeper comes! LOL Seriously, I am probably the only person who cleans up the hotel room before the maid comes in to clean! LOL

Love back to you, Brenda. :wub:



Sylie said:


> Marie, I'm having a little bit of a hard time staying connected...but I love you. I know you understand.


From your friend here (me) who also has been having a hard time staying connected ... yes, I totally understand. I love you, too. :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending lots of hugs and prayers to Marie and hope she recovers soon!

Many thanks, Paula, to keep us updated! 

Alexandra


----------

